

Marco Arment: "I'm not sure Firefox can be saved" - mikeklaas
http://www.marco.org/2011/12/03/firefox-faces-uncertain-future

======
teyc
About 10 years ago, the gecko engine was being prepped so that it could be a
layout engine for smaller form factors. In the end, webkit won probably on the
basis of its license, and simplicity.

------
Codhisattva
Seems to me that Firefox has served it's purpose. I hope there's a visionary
at the helm of the Mozilla Foundation budget.

